# HTML Tabelle in Excel Tabelle schreiben



## lmarin (5. November 2004)

Hallo,

besteht die Möglichkeit, eine formatierte HTML-Tabelle mit Grafiken als Excel Datei zu schreiben? Wenn ja, wie stellt man dies am Besten an.

Greets and Thanks


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. November 2004)

Die Möglichkeit bestände schon....
man könnte sich z.B. mit VBScript oder JScript nen Skript basteln, welches die HTML-Tabelle ausliest und daraus eine Excel-Tabelle erstellt.

Wenn man das nicht öfters braucht, dürfte es aber einfacher sein, das ganze per Hand zu machen.

Infos zum Scripting mit Office findest du bei http://msdn.microsoft.com


----------



## lmarin (6. November 2004)

Von Hand machen fällt schon einmal weg, da es sich um ein Feature handeln soll. Es soll also immer die Möglichkeit geben, die im HTML dargestellte Seite als Excel File zu speichern. Verwendet wird ColdFusion, so dass VBA schon einmal wegfällt. JavaScript wäre dann eventuell noch eine Möglichkeit.

Für Tipps und Ratschläge wäre ich also sehr dankbar.

Greets and Thanks


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. November 2004)

Naja...wie gesagt, mit VBS oder JScript(nicht Javascript) kann man Excel-Dateien erzeugen und mit Daten füllen(welche man vorher halt aus der HTML-Seite auslesen muss).

Das Ganze funktioniert aber nur unter Windows, das es ActiveX vorraussetzt.
Excel muss dabei auch installiert sein.

Wie man das in Cold Fusion hineinbekommt...da bin ich überfragt


----------



## lmarin (8. November 2004)

Trotzdem Danke, dann werde ich mich wohl einmal nach einer Lösung umschauen. Wenn ich etwas sinnvolles gefunden habe, werde ich sie in diesem Forum auch posten. Vielleicht ist anderen damit dann ja auch geholfen.

Greets and Thanks


----------



## Blaschki (14. November 2004)

Schon mal daran gedacht die Sache mit php zu machen.
Ich hab Word-Dateien so erstellt. Geht aber auch mit Excel-Dateien.
einfach die "Microsoft Office 2003 XML Reference Schemas" runderladen und
lesen.

klickst du 

dan eine Excel-Datei von einem script erzeigen lassen und
diese per octet-stream an den User senden.
der braucht nur noch auf öffnen klicken und speichern.

wenn ich zeit habe programmiere ich dann mal so einen Script.

Der Vorteil: du braucst kein Windoof als Server und auch kein Excel auf den
Server.


----------



## MrDee (19. Januar 2005)

Hallo, etwas spät, aber vielleicht immer noch interessant !

Wer von ColdFusion nach PHP umsteigt, ist selber schuld! Ich habe 3 PHP Seiten laufen und weiß, wovon ich rede! Wer einmal OOP verstanden hat, wird nie wieder versuchen eine Halblösung wie PHP zu benutzen!

Um dein Problem zu lösen weiß ich, dass es mindestens eine Möglichkeit gibt! Leider habe ich nicht genau angesehn, was das Program macht, aber Du soltest dir iFrame anschauen und suchen, ob du dir ein Tool findest. 

Wenn du dir ansiehst, was iFrame sonst alles kann, bleist Du nur noch bei Coldfusion! Ich war weg, als ich sah, dass man eine Suchfunktion erstellen kann, die man beschränken, erweitern, sortieren und und und kann (OHNE neues Formular zu machen, einfach so, währen er läuft!) , dazu pdf, word, excel etc. Und der Hamemr war, es war ein 20 Zeiler um das Ding zu bauen! (Okay, es gab einen Custom Tag dahinter, der schon etwas größer war, aber die 20 Zeilen konntest du dann immer wieder neu bauen.) 

Schau dir also, wenn das Problem noch besteht iFrame an!

MrDee


----------



## x0x (19. Januar 2005)

Das hier könnte auch noch helfen:

http://www.contentmanager.de/magazin/artikel_310-print_excel_export_mit_pear.html


----------

